# Can we eat meat?



## Eyeball

Personally I've always been a carnivore because i'd feel empty without chunks of meat on the plate in there among the veg, and if it was good enough for cavemen it's good enough for me..
But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


----------



## MisterMills357

I eat meat of many kinds, pork, beef, fish or fowl.

A good ham sandwich is hard to beat. And I have had some fish sandwiches that rank high on my list of likes.

So, my answer is this we should eat meat.

What do the critics of meat offer as a substitute, is it tofu?
Get out of here!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

You can't have your pudding if you don't eat your meat.
(I think some of y'all will get that)


----------



## MisterMills357

rice paddy daddy said:


> You can't have your pudding if you don't eat your meat.
> (I think some of y'all will get that)


All in all you're just another brick in the wall.


----------



## Chipper

The good lord wouldn't have given us teeth if he he didn't want us to eat meat. Let alone put so many tasty critters on the earth for us to eat.


----------



## Robie

> But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


Really?

Really?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Everything we eat is either illegal, sinful or fattening.

So eat whatever you want. You're going to lose one way or another.

*Me: Goes to kitchen to flip over the bacon on the griddle.....*


----------



## Eyeball

Chipper said:


> The good lord wouldn't have given us teeth if he he didn't want us to eat meat. Let alone put so many tasty critters on the earth for us to eat.


Good point, Bear Grylls wouldn't have a show if he only ate grass..
God said-_*
"Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything" (Genesis 9:3) *_


----------



## inceptor

In the beginning God made all people vegetarians. Then He found they did all evil all of the time. After the flood He fixed that. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel

Eyeball said:


> Personally I've always been a carnivore because i'd feel empty without chunks of meat on the plate in there among the veg, and if it was good enough for cavemen it's good enough for me..
> But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


The human digestive system is long and snakey. Not conducive to being a carnivore like a Tiger. They have wide short guts. Humans need some meat but not much. I was a raw Vegan for a year or two..with two pig out days a week to eat anything I wanted and pick up some B vitamins which are not prevalent in the plant kingdom. Its eat eat some meat or take supplements. I was very intergetic..hit my ideal boy weight..which at that time was about 230 or so...and was never hungry. Its sorta of take off of a diet we started on called the Halleleujah Diet. If I ever catch a bad old disease I would go I would head right back to it. Now some natural health gurus claim those of blood type O need more meat than us type A's..but not sure on that. Now my type O pal I worked with for 20 years was a meat eating Methodist who did not believe in the Devil and was in favor or abortion. What a nut job huh? Too much protein in the human diet is responsible for many diseases..such as gout..diabetes..arthritis cancer etc. Start with Fresh fruit for breakfast..all you want. This site is very informative. A few nuts but mostly nice folks trying to be healthy. If you go there just confess to being an evil meat eater and ask for help. There ya go. Cheerio old chap! To borrow a phrase from Sir David Niven.
Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## keith9365

100% of people born will die of something. Enjoy the time you have. When I want a medium rare steak with a cold beer Im going to have it.


----------



## Eyeball

bigwheel said:


> The human digestive system is long and snakey. Not conducive to being a carnivore like a Tiger..


Be careful because if you're saying God designed our guts badly you can expect trouble..-


----------



## Eyeball

bigwheel said:


> ..Now some natural health gurus claim those of blood type O need more meat than us type A's..but not sure on that..


Yeah and we poor slobs are caught in the middle not knowing whether to believe articles like this one-


----------



## dwight55

I have found the cure for both.

Animals eat plants . . . 

Which makes me a 2nd generation vegan . . . 

Because I eat the animals that eat the plants . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Eyeball

keith9365 said:


> 100% of people born will die of something. Enjoy the time you have. When I want a medium rare steak with a cold beer Im going to have it.


Yeah, I'm 72 and have always eaten whatever my stomach tells me it wants, eg meat, veg, jam, fruit, ice cream, jelly babies, junk etc and I'm still alive in good health..
Bear Grylls is only 46 and still playing catchup to us REAL oldy Born Survivors..


----------



## Redneck

Everything in balance. If you grew your own fresh food, you'd probably eat less meat. In the summer, when we are blessed with a bounty of vegetables, many dinners are meatless. I've found the older I get, the less meat I eat. Mostly I eat fish & poultry. As much as I love a big, juicy steak, I have found my body has trouble digesting it and I can feel sluggish for 12 hours or so... sometimes a whole day. Never feel that way with fish or poultry.


----------



## KUSA

Eyeball said:


> Personally I've always been a carnivore because i'd feel empty without chunks of meat on the plate in there among the veg, and if it was good enough for cavemen it's good enough for me..
> But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


Meat in general is good for you. Try to limit consumption of high calorie meats such as pork as they will disfigure your body into a fat ass.


----------



## KUSA

******* said:


> Everything in balance. If you grew your own fresh food, you'd probably eat less meat. In the summer, when we are blessed with a bounty of vegetables, many dinners are meatless. I've found the older I get, the less meat I eat. Mostly I eat fish & poultry. As much as I love a big, juicy steak, I have found my body has trouble digesting it and I can feel sluggish for 12 hours or so... sometimes a whole day. Never feel that way with fish or poultry.


Fish and poultry is is meat.


----------



## Redneck

KUSA said:


> Fish and poultry is is meat.


No shit, Sherlock.  Those two are the main meat I eat.


----------



## paulag1955

******* said:


> Everything in balance. If you grew your own fresh food, you'd probably eat less meat. In the summer, when we are blessed with a bounty of vegetables, many dinners are meatless. I've found the older I get, the less meat I eat. Mostly I eat fish & poultry. As much as I love a big, juicy steak, I have found my body has trouble digesting it and I can feel sluggish for 12 hours or so... sometimes a whole day. Never feel that way with fish or poultry.


If only fish and poultry tasted like a big, juicy steak.


----------



## KUSA

******* said:


> No shit, Sherlock.  Those two are the main meat I eat.


I wanted to make sure you knew. I figured you thought they were vegetables.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> No shit, Sherlock.  Those two are the main meat I eat.


I'm with you, there. I could live on fish from the Gulf!

Couple fish with greens (I don't care which) and garden peas and Denton is a happy camper.

Red meat has better protein for the human body but it gets harder to digest as we get older, as you said.

Fact is, we eat more animal protein than we need. It's become an expectation to have it with every meal but it isn't necessary for the average Westerner.


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> Meat in general is good for you. Try to limit consumption of high calorie meats such as pork as they will disfigure your body into a fat ass.


Now you tell me.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Now you tell me.


Well now you know. I too was once a "fat ass". I made dietary changes and now I am so handsome that I could be a Chippendale. I'm far too modest to do that though.


----------



## Robie

I could be a Chippendale....as long as the audience was deaf, dumb and blind.


----------



## Redneck

KUSA said:


> I wanted to make sure you knew. I figured you thought they were vegetables.


I feel a Mississippi put down is soon to follow. Granted, we aren't all the sharpest tools in the shed down here in Mississippi, but we do know our meats & veggies.


----------



## Redneck

paulag1955 said:


> If only fish and poultry tasted like a big, juicy steak.


Amen to that. But I have found, especially with say pork loin, that if I marinate it in soy sauce & Worchester sauce, that it does seem more like steak when grilled.

Now my baked salmon is to die for. I take all skin off, season well with Sazon seasoning & refrigerate for a few hours. Then I bake for a half hour sealed in foil. At the bottom I put fresh rosemary branches, then the salmon, cover with a paste of soy sauce & brown sugar, then sprinkle fresh lemon juice followed by lemon slices on top. Hate to say it but it is better than steak.


----------



## Robie

paulag1955 said:


> If only fish and poultry tasted like a big, juicy steak.


This was chicken breast over an open fire last night, basted with lemon and butter and some other spices.

I'm a red meat lover but this was pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Weldman

Going on a road trip here to transport my stuff from one state to another state that will take about a week and guess what's on the menu, MRE's :vs_smirk: best way to avoid the Covid-19.
Eat Right, diet right, die anyways no one is getting out alive, any questions?


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> You can't have your pudding if you don't eat your meat.
> (I think some of y'all will get that)


How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## stevekozak

As a God-fearing man, I note that one of the early lessons in the Bible is that God rejected Cain's offering of vegetables and consumed Abel's fine offering of fresh meat. Cain, that asshole vegan farmer, got mad (typical liberal vegan, am I right?) and up and killed upright Abel with a damn rock (I feel certain that he snuck up on him in true liberal fashion). Rumor has it that Cain was the first Rodham-Clinton......:vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> ........and up and killed upright Abel with a damn rock ...........


Was it one of those black, high-capacity, weapons-of-war rocks?


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> Was it one of those black, high-capacity, weapons-of-war rocks?


I am not entirely sure, but I think it had one of those shoulder thingys that go up....


----------



## Weldman

stevekozak said:


> How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


Before I actually listened to the lyrics or looked them up, when I was a kid I thought it said "you can't have pu**y if you don't beat your meat" :vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955

This conversation has devolved rather quickly.


----------



## paulag1955

Don't get me wrong. I love pork (I actually prefer it to beef) and chicken is okay (but I'm not really a fan of turkey) and fish is fine as long as it's salmon.


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> This conversation has devolved rather quickly.


Doesn't seem to take long at all, does it?


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Doesn't seem to take long at all, does it?


Inside every man lurks the heart of a 12-year-old boy. I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Robie

paulag1955 said:


> This conversation has devolved rather quickly.





Denton said:


> Doesn't seem to take long at all, does it?


I'm practicing so when dementia sets in, no one is all that surprised by what comes out of my mouth ....or fingers.


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> This conversation has devolved rather quickly.


Well, to be fair, the question was fairly asinine. :vs_smile:


----------



## 65mustang

Chipper said:


> The good lord wouldn't have given us teeth if he he didn't want us to eat meat. Let alone put so many tasty critters on the earth for us to eat.


If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat.


----------



## Mad Trapper

*P*eople* E*ating* T*asty *A*nimals


----------



## Back Pack Hack

65mustang said:


> If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat.


If God didn't want us to eat meat, he wouldn't have given us bar-b-que.


----------



## KUSA

Weldman said:


> Before I actually listened to the lyrics or looked them up, when I was a kid I thought it said "you can't have pu**y if you don't beat your meat" :vs_laugh:


Play the record backwards and it's more realistic.

You have to beat your meat if you don't get any pu**y.


----------



## Prepared One

I didn't rise to the top of the food chain just to eat grass. I am a meat eater, all kinds, although I am partial to beef. I have had to give up eating liberals tho, takes to long to cook and leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> I didn't rise to the top of the food chain just to eat grass. I am a meat eater, all kinds, although I am partial to beef. I have had to give up eating liberals tho, takes to long to cook and leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


Anthropologists pretty much agree that the great leaps **** species of man, were due to both the ability to control fire and cook meat over that fire.
So much energy was spent crouched over trying to keep warm, blood flow to the brain was affected. The energy was used to keep warm.

Making meat more digestible by cooking it also allowed the body to use energy to get blood and oxygen to the brain instead of digestion. The brain started to grow and develop more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> .......Making meat more digestible by cooking it also allowed the body to use energy to get blood and oxygen to the brain instead of digestion. The brain started to grow and develop more.


I recall reading cooking food conserves 30-35% of the energy needed to digest it. That's quite a bit in terms of sheer survival.


----------



## Michael_Js

Robie said:


> Anthropologists pretty much agree that the great leaps **** species of man, were due to both the ability to control fire and cook meat over that fire.
> So much energy was spent crouched over trying to keep warm, blood flow to the brain was affected. The energy was used to keep warm.
> 
> Making meat more digestible by cooking it also allowed the body to use energy to get blood and oxygen to the brain instead of digestion. The brain started to grow and develop more.


And now liberals & leftists have taken man back multiple steps in brain malfunctions...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> Well, to be fair, the question was fairly asinine. :vs_smile:


Indeed.


----------



## Eyeball

Well this seems to have answered my question..-

*New Study Says Vegetarians Will Die Earlier, Be More Prone to Mental Illness*
https://www.cosmopolitan.in/life/ne...will-die-earlier-be-more-prone-mental-illness


----------



## bigwheel

Eyeball said:


> Be careful because if you're saying God designed our guts badly you can expect trouble..-


No no..not at all old chap. The Lord just meant us to be omnivores like bears and pigs etc. Rule breaking aint nice.


----------



## bigwheel

Eyeball said:


> Well this seems to have answered my question..-
> 
> *New Study Says Vegetarians Will Die Earlier, Be More Prone to Mental Illness*
> https://www.cosmopolitan.in/life/ne...will-die-earlier-be-more-prone-mental-illness


Now what fact checkers has that been ran through? Thanks. lol.


----------



## Eyeball

KUSA said:


> Meat in general is good for you. Try to limit consumption of high calorie meats such as pork as they will disfigure your body into a fat ass.


Speaking of plump, the well-known Brit actor Willoughy Goddard (below) always carried a few extra pounds but it didn't seem to do him much harm, he made it to 81 years of age..








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willoughby_Goddard

Me, i've always been as thin as a rake no matter how much I eat and have still got 9 years to go to make 81..
This is me sporting my "mean, lean and hungry" look, I bought myself this camo jacket earlier this year in preparation for foraging trips into the SHTF cities-


----------



## stevekozak

Eyeball said:


> Speaking of plump, the well-known Brit actor Willoughy Goddard (below) always carried a few extra pounds but it didn't seem to do him much harm, he made it to 81 years of age..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willoughby_Goddard
> 
> Me, i've always been as thin as a rake no matter how much I eat and have still got 9 years to go to make 81..
> This is me sporting my "mean, lean and hungry" look, I bought myself this camo jacket earlier this year in preparation for foraging trips into the SHTF cities-


How many hours, on an average day, do you spend watching TV and movies? I am curious about this.


----------



## jeffh

paulag1955 said:


> If only fish and poultry tasted like a big, juicy steak.


Steaks are great, but deep fried buffalo chicken is my weakness. I could eat fried chicken every meal, every day (then weigh 400#, so I don't).


----------



## paulag1955

jeffh said:


> Steaks are great, but deep fried buffalo chicken is my weakness. I could eat fried chicken every meal, every day (then weigh 400#, so I don't).


I'm not sure what buffalo chicken is.


----------



## Eyeball

stevekozak said:


> How many hours, on an average day, do you spend watching TV and movies? I am curious about this.


Just an hour or two, it depends what's on..
For examp, I recently watched the film 'Area 51' about some kids who break into the place, what could possibly go wrong?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51_(film)

And a few days before that I watched 'In Fear' about a young couple who were lost in some spooky woods at night..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Fear

And before that I watched 'The Ritual' about 4 pals who took a shortcut through a dark forest in Sweden..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ritual_(2017_film)

PS- As survivalists, I'm sure we PF members get fun from watching people making bad decisions and feel like yelling at the screen as situations arise- "NO DON'T DO THAT!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Eyeball said:


> ..........PS- As survivalists, I'm sure we PF members get fun from watching people making bad decisions and feel like yelling at the screen as situations arise- "NO DON'T DO THAT!"


Kind of like teen slasher movies?


----------



## Eyeball

Back Pack Hack said:


> Kind of like teen slasher movies?


Sort of, but between you and me I don't care if noisy kids get butchered, it serves 'em right..

Even adults sometimes deserve what they get, for examp in 'Rescue Dawn' Bale and his chum are trying to escape from behind enemy lines in SE Asia and THROW AWAY THEIR RIFLES because "they're too heavy to carry" (you couldn't friggin make it up!)
So when they're later cornered by angry commie villagers (below) they haven't a prayer..


----------



## Eyeball

bigwheel said:


> No no..not at all old chap. The Lord just meant us to be omnivores like bears and pigs etc. Rule breaking aint nice.


Sorry, I've just realised I'm not a carnivore (pure meat-eater) like I said earlier, but am an omnivore (eats meat AND veg) just like HE intended..

God said- _*"Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything" (Genesis 9:3)

Paul said- "Eat whatever is sold in the meat market, asking no questions for conscience sake; for "the earth is the Lord's, and all its fullness" (1 Corinthians 10:25-26)*_

After all, He designed our squishy bodies so he must know what's best for them..


----------



## charito

Eyeball said:


> Personally I've always been a carnivore because i'd feel empty without chunks of meat on the plate in there among the veg, and if it was good enough for cavemen it's good enough for me..
> But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


I follow a low-carb diet that relies a lot on protein (and meat). 
It's the diet that I can keep for life, and it's the diet that helps me effectively with my diabetes.
Although I'm now still on the pre-diabetic stage....the doctor said that on the particular day that my blood was taken (3 months ago),
it tested _"normal."_ Eating meat is good for me.

_Biblically,_ it is implied that the first couple were not meat-eaters.......and in the Kingdom that Christ will establish on earth in the Second Coming, those who will people it will also not be meat-eaters.

But we're in a time period between those two. We are allowed to eat meat, and there must be good reasons why we are.


----------



## KollinYang

In fact, plant protein is a perfectly normal substitute for an animal. But nasa much tastier than meat than grass


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Whatever happened to Eyeball...haven't seen that bloke around for a bit.


----------



## Chiefster23

I checked. He wasn’t banned. He just disappeared.


----------



## Megamom134

My homemade mustard tastes much better on brats and a ham then on a salad. Just saying.


----------



## inceptor

Chiefster23 said:


> I checked. He wasn't banned. He just disappeared.


It's not the first time he disappeared and reappeared as a new entity. Most likely he'll be back sooner or later.


----------



## Any Beastie

Eyeball said:


> Personally I've always been a carnivore because i'd feel empty without chunks of meat on the plate in there among the veg, and if it was good enough for cavemen it's good enough for me..
> But some people say meat is NOT good for us, and I'm just wondering if they're right?


Watch sacred cow. It really hits the problems with meat. [Good] meat is really necessary especially for males.









Sacred Cow


The Case for Meat: Nutrition, Sustainability, Ethics.




www.sacredcow.info


----------



## NKAWTG

Why were we made omnivorous if we shouldn't eat meat?

Balance is important and I see no reason to eliminate meat.


----------



## Any Beastie

NKAWTG said:


> Why were we made omnivorous if we shouldn't eat meat?
> 
> Balance is important and I see no reason to eliminate meat.


Always where under where! I learned that in my 6th grade latin class! 
Great point!


----------

